# My N.Y B12 !



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

whats up B12'ers i have a 1989 Nissan Sentra B12 95k auto 2nd owner just wanted to say whats up and show you some pics and see what you guys think about it so far, many parts and work to come soon!! comments are welcome thanks in advance>>


----------



## format13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice color, a little buffing and some nice rims will make that car nicely


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

yea when winter is over no point now!! rims, clean and drop 1st step


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

pretty cool you should come by and see mine. you did the garden lip too?! it looks cool but to ghetto for me and my car is now dropped to the floor


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice shape. 
Looks like you have a case of "droopy door" and you might want to check the hinge pins.


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

bestb12injersey said:


> pretty cool you should come by and see mine. you did the garden lip too?! it looks cool but to ghetto for me and my car is now dropped to the floor


thanks for the comments the garden lip has been off just wanted to see what it looked like but it was too rice for me so i took it off, its going to be dropped after winter otherwise it wont get me from A to B when it snows lol but we deff should meet up one day.. as for the doors ill check it out im sure it dose need some new ones..


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

The Altima trunk lock with the flip up badge will fit and is a nice mod.


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

sheepwolf said:


> The Altima trunk lock with the flip up badge will fit and is a nice mod.


what year altima??


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

First Gen. 1994 to 1997. Looks real nice too...


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

thats a nice mod except its too cold for the scrap yards now but soon enough!!


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

I hear that. Supposed to be single digits here in Chicago by the weekend.


----------



## RAV1587 (Dec 10, 2007)

i just went to the junkyard and found a full running 93' Sentra GA16de with only 150k and 5-speed with ECU for 450$ and they'll pull the motor out for me is it worth it ??


----------

